# "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*"News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

*Ein Skandal erschüttert Großbritannien.*

Das Boulevardblatt "News of the Word", das immer sonntags erscheint, hatte Handys von verschiedenen Menschen abgehört.

Darunter Prominente:
Abhörskandal in England: Zeitung belauschte Prominente - News Ausland: Europa - bazonline.ch

Auch die Familien gefallen Soldaten:
Skandal um Zeitung "News of the World" - Familien gefallener Soldaten belauscht - Medien - sueddeutsche.de

Angehörige der Opfer der Anschläge in der Londoner U-Bahn:
Großbritannien: Abhörskandal bei "News of the World" | tagesschau.de

Besonders skandalös war das Abhören eines entführten Mädchens, das bereits tot war als "News of the World" die Mailbox des Mädchens löschte und dadurch den Eltern und der Polizei neue Hoffnung gab.
„News of the World“: Abhörskandal mit unglaublichen Ausmaßen - Medien - FOCUS Online
"News of the World": Englischer Abhörskandal nimmt neue Ausmaße an - IT + Medien - Unternehmen - Handelsblatt

Der Druck der Bevölkerung und der Regierung war nun zu groß, James Murdoch, Sohn des Medien Moguls Rupert Murdoch, hat nun angekündigt, das Blatt vom Markt zu nehmen. "News of the World" gehört zum "News Corporation" Konzern. Die weltweit bekannte Boulevard Tageszeitung "The Sun" gehört ebenso zum Murdoch Imperium. 
Abhöraffäre: Murdoch nimmt Skandalblatt "News of the World" vom Markt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama

Wie eine derartige Abhöraktion über so viele Jahre (denn das Mädchen war bereits 2002 entführt und 6 Monate später tot aufgefunden worden) andauern konnte ohne entdeckt zu werden, ist bisher noch nicht bekannt.
Ob und in welcher Form die Führungsriege der Zeitung und des Verlages involviert waren, ist bisher auch noch nicht ermittelt worden.


Was darf eine Zeitung oder die Medien noch, wo soll/muss man die Grenze ziehen?
Haben alle Menschen ein Anrecht auf alle Informationen, egal welche das sind?
Inzwischen gibt es im Fernsehen viele gestellte Doku Soaps und immer die gleichen Casting Shows. Wo wird der Trend hingehen?
Wie "unabhängig" sind die Nachrichtenmagazine oder News Sendungen allgemein noch? Teilweise wird sehr einseitig berichtet, egal ob öffentlich rechtlich oder privat.
Brauchen wir eine unabhängige Behörde, die sich der Problematik annimmt?

*Update 1:*
Premierminister David Cameron gerät unter Druck.
KLICK


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Das ganze ist eine Sauerei und ich hoff auf ordentliche Strafen für die Verantwortlichen.
Hoffentlich erwischen sie die Verbrecher und die Leut können sich nicht raus reden.


----------



## axel25 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Ganz ehrlich: Das Privatleben geht die Zeitungen nichts an, bei promis mit der Einschränkung, dass sie über das Leben, Parties etc. berichten dürfen, aber etwas so Intimes abzuhören und zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Die Leute wollen aber eben alles mögliche von den Promis lesen und wissen. Dieser "Gier nach Informationen" gehen die Boulevardmedien eben nur nach.

Das Problem ist eben die Informationsbeschaffung. Abhören über einen so langen Zeitraum ist illegal, keine Frage, aber was darf man? Im Baum hocken, mit einem Richtmikrofon und 1m Teleskop Objektiv?

Es ist im Übrigen nicht der erste Fall von illegalem Abhören von "News of the World" Mitarbeiter, schon Prinz William wurde ausspioniert und ein Reporter wurde dafür vor Gericht verurteilt.
Gefängnisstrafe - Prinz Williams Handy abgehört - Panorama - sueddeutsche.de

Die Frage ist auch hier:
Wie kann ein "kleiner" Reporter das Handy eines Mitgliedes der Königsfamilie abhören?
Ist es nicht logisch, dass er Beziehungen brauchte, also auch Geld für Bestechung?


----------



## Borkenkaefer (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Leute wollen aber eben alles mögliche von den Promis lesen und wissen. Dieser "Gier nach Informationen" gehen die Boulevardmedien eben nur nach.
> 
> ....?


Solche Aussagen schieben nur die Verantwortung ab. Gewisse Leute der Zeitung haben ein Verbrechen gemacht. Dafür haben sie auch die Verantwortung. Ganz alleine.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen schieben nur die Verantwortung ab. Gewisse Leute der Zeitung haben ein Verbrechen gemacht. Dafür haben sie auch die Verantwortung. Ganz alleine.


 
Natürlich werden sie das. Aber andererseits machen sie das auch, weil sie einem Auflagendruck unterlegen, sie müssen das bieten, was kein anderer bietet, damit sie oben bleiben.
Ich will nicht wissen, unter was für einen Druck ein Boulevard Journalist leidet. Frag mal freie Mitarbeitet bei "Bild" oder "The Sun".


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Der Druck den die Boulevard Journalisten haben ist ein anderes Thema und rechtfertigt kein Verbrechen.
Die Leute haben sich den Job selbst ausgesucht und dürfen ihn auch wechseln.

Da Verbrechen nicht erlaubt sind, muss sich jedes Boulevardblatt was Besonderes einfallen lassen, damit sie gekauft werden.
Die denen nichts einfällt bedienen sich illegalen Methoden um sich trotzdem hervor zu heben. Eigentlich ein Armutszeugniß für die Zeitung.

Der Herr dem die Zeitung gehört hat sie übrigens eingestellt. Mit Sonntag gibt es das Schundblatt nicht mehr.
Wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Job aus, von den Journalisten. Da hätten sie gleich selbst kündigen können, statt ein Verbrechen zu begehen und damit die ganze Zeitung mit in den Abgrund zu reißen.
Jetzt betrifft es ja alle Angestellten. Von der Putzfrau bis zum Chefredakteur.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Da Verbrechen nicht erlaubt sind, muss sich jedes Boulevardblatt was Besonderes einfallen lassen, damit sie gekauft werden.
> Die denen nichts einfällt bedienen sich illegalen Methoden um sich trotzdem hervor zu heben. Eigentlich ein Armutszeugniß für die Zeitung.



Das fängt mit Bestechung an, jeder Journalist gibt mal einen Bediensteten ein paar Scheine, damit sich die Türen öffnen, so funktioniert das Geschäft eben.
Das Dilemma ist eben, dass das alles sehr fließend ist und einige eben bereit sind für die Top Nachricht auch mal ihren Berufsstand zu vergessen und zu Trickbetrügern, Einbrechern und Dieben werden.



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Der Herr dem die Zeitung gehört hat sie übrigens eingestellt. Mit Sonntag gibt es das Schundblatt nicht mehr.
> Wie sieht es jetzt mit dem Job aus, von den Journalisten. Da hätten sie gleich selbst kündigen können, statt ein Verbrechen zu begehen und damit die ganze Zeitung mit in den Abgrund zu reißen.
> Jetzt betrifft es ja alle Angestellten. Von der Putzfrau bis zum Chefredakteur.


 
Das habe ich schon im Startpost stehen. 
Und nein, keine Ahnung, die Sonntagsausghabe gibt es noch, die ist wohl schon fast fertig und danach ist Schluss. Wie das genau ablaufen wird, werden wir vielleicht erfahren.
Ich aktualisiere den Startpost, falls sich neue Informationen ergeben.


----------



## Fragile Heart (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch hier:
> Wie kann ein "kleiner" Reporter das Handy eines Mitgliedes der Königsfamilie abhören?
> Ist es nicht logisch, dass er Beziehungen brauchte, also auch Geld für Bestechung?


Ich finde hier liegt der eigentlich Skandal. Wie kann es sein, dass die Presse überhaupt in diese Lage kommt? Also entweder Steckt da irgend ein Provieder, muss ja nur eine Position in geeigneter Position sein, mit im Boot oder es gibt hier eine riesiges Sicherheitsproblem (wobei man bestimmt an dieser Stelle wieder über Hintertüren für Geheimdienste nachdenken darf).

Meiner Meinung nach, zeigt das nur wieder das die Presse von heute einfach keine Verantwortung mehr übernehmen kann/will. Entschuldigt die Verallgemeinerung, meine ich nicht persönlich, aber das ist ja auch nicht das erste mal, dass Pressevertreter für eine Story jegliche Moral "übersehen".


----------



## Ifosil (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Was erwartet ihr? Das die Bildzeitung der Briten ^^ Unsere Bildzeitung hat auch schon massig Dreck am stecken. Teilweise sogar wegen Volksverhetzung.


----------



## steffen0278 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich langsam die Schnauze voll. Nur noch Krieg, Konflikte, Krisen, Skandale in den Medien. Gibts denn nichts schönes mehr zu berichten?


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



Borkenkaefer schrieb:


> Das ganze ist eine Sauerei und ich hoff auf ordentliche Strafen für die Verantwortlichen.
> Hoffentlich erwischen sie die Verbrecher und die Leut können sich nicht raus reden.


 Sign für den Text 
 für die Zeitung!!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Eine Mobilbox abzuhören ist nicht schwer.
Du rufst von irgend einen Telefon die Box an, unterbrichst den Ansagetext mit der # gibst das 4 stellige PW ein und drückst nochmal die #
Falls es nicht geändert wird ist das PW die letzten 4 Ziffern vom Puk Code. (Zumindest bei uns in Österreich, glaub das is aber überrall gleich)
Den Pukcode bekommt man beim Mobilfunkbetreiber mit dem Kundekennwort telefonisch beauskunftet. (das muss so sein, da der fall sehr oft passiert das Kunden den Pin sperren.)
Und die Schwachstelle im System ist natürlich das Kundenkennwort. Meist das Geburtsdatum oder ein Vorname. Dabei muss es nicht mal zu 100% stimmen, du sagst das PW ja einem Mitarbeiter der Firma.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Einfacher ist es aber schon, wenn du da einen kennst, der einen kennt, dessen Schwester mal fast einen getroffen hatte, dessen Bruder beim Mobilfunkanbieter arbeitet. 
Ich will nicht wissen, wie viel Schmiergeld so am Tag auf der Welt bezahlt werden.


----------



## Fragile Heart (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Wie gesagt, das ist für mich der eigentlich Skandal. Storygeile Reporter kennen wir doch jetzt schon zu genüge. Das die sich aber jetzt nicht mehr nur damit zufrieden geben vor den Häuser zu lauern, sondern auch noch Gespräche mit/abhören (ich hab die Berichtet so verstanden, dass es ebend nicht nur um Mailboxen ging) ist einen neue Qualität, die aber eigentlich nur mit Hilfe der Provider funktionieren kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Weil eben die Leser immer mehr wissen wollen und sich mit dem "alltäglichem" Klatsch nicht mehr zufrieden geben.


----------



## dr_breen (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil eben die Leser immer mehr wissen wollen und sich mit dem "alltäglichem" Klatsch nicht mehr zufrieden geben.


 
Und um die Reporten davon abzuhalten diesem Druck nachzugeben, sollte eigentlich ein Kontrollgremium eingreifen. In Deutschland macht das der Presserat und in England die Press Complaints Commission. Weil diese aber nicht unabhängig genug von Regierung und Presse ist, wird sie ersetzt.

I would have taken Rebekah Brooks resignation, says Cameron | Media | guardian.co.uk

Die angebliche Verbandelung zwischen Politikern, Reportern und Polizisten (inklusive Bestechlichkeit) stößt auch bitter auf.


----------



## taks (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Gibts denn nichts schönes mehr zu berichten?


 
Es gibt eine Zeitung welche einmal im Jahr nur positive Nachrichten abdruckt


----------



## Borkenkaefer (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Einfacher ist es aber schon, wenn du da einen kennst, der einen kennt, dessen Schwester mal fast einen getroffen hatte, dessen Bruder beim Mobilfunkanbieter arbeitet.
> Ich will nicht wissen, wie viel Schmiergeld so am Tag auf der Welt bezahlt werden.


 Schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Herde. Leider auch in meiner Branche.

Wollt damit nur aufzeigen das man nicht mal schwarze Schafe braucht um ne fremde Box abzuhören.


----------



## Nico Bellic (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Besonders Tageszeitugen können furchtbar sein. Sie kaufen den "Mantel" einer anderen Tageszeitung, ändern nur das Layout und fügen einen Lokalteil hinzu und perfekt ist die Gleichschaltung, wenn auch auf etwas anderem Wege.
Und auch in anderen Medien kann man öfters überall das selbe lesen, und ich meine das durchaus auch im Wortlaut.
Wer solche Einheitsberichterstattung dann auch noch als Garant für Information und Freiheit glorifiziert, muß ganz schön verschlagen oder einfach dumm sein.

Sicher machen sich einige Medien diesen Umstand der offizellen Unantastbarkeit zu nutze und gehen immer dreister vor, manipulieren sogar, wie im beschriebenen Fall, die Geschehnisse, um diesen Fall für weitere Zeit "interessant" zu halten. Spätestens jedoch seit Lady Dianas Tod sollte es aber auch dem Letzten klar geworden sein, wie es um die Moral eines Großteils der "Journalisten" bestellt ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

*Update:*
Der britische Premierminister, David Cameron, steht nun selbst unter starken Druck der Öffentlichkeit, nachdem bekannt wurde, dass die Regierung tiefer in die Geschichte verstrickt als bisher bekannt.

Abhörskandal: Cameron unter Druck - ZDF heute - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek
http://oe1.orf.at/artikel/280998


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Es ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, zuerst die Verlage die das grosse Geld wittern und auf der anderen Seite die Leser wo eine Masse auf solche Sensationen gieren.


----------



## Fragile Heart (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil eben die Leser immer mehr wissen wollen und sich mit dem "alltäglichem" Klatsch nicht mehr zufrieden geben.



Sorry, aber das entbindet doch nicht die Reporter von ihrer Verantwortung! Irgendwo muss doch einfach Schluß sein und wenn die Öffentlichkeit meint sie müsse mehr sehen, dann muss der Reporter sich halt weigern ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das entbindet doch nicht die Reporter von ihrer Verantwortung! Irgendwo muss doch einfach Schluß sein und wenn die Öffentlichkeit meint sie müsse mehr sehen, dann muss der Reporter sich halt weigern ...


 
Natürlich nicht, aber wenn du als Reporter siehst, oder halt als Chefredakteur, dass deine Auflage sinkt, kommt vielleicht mal der Spruch von oben, dass die Report "mehr Engagement" zeigen müssen, wenn sie die Zeitung "voranbringen" wollen.
Was praktisch wie ein Befehl klingt: "Besorg Infos, egal wie, sonst seit ihr draußen".

Deswegen sagte ich ja, dass auch die Boulevard Journalisten unter einem gewissen "Erwartungsdruck" standen, denn die neue "Enthüllung" musste spektakulärer sein als alles davor.


----------



## Ifosil (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Das ist definitiv kriminell, diese Verflechtung in die Politik ist auch Besorgniserregend. Aber wer glaubt das sei nur bei den Briten so, täuscht sich. Aktuell könnt ihr das bei der Rüge der UN zu unserm Sozialstaat beobachten. Die Medien versuchen so gut wie es geht, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die Glaubwürdigkeit der UN zu mindern. Da stecken auch Intressen dahinter.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Aber wenn den Politiker keiner auf die Finger klopft wer denn sonst und was die ohne Kontrolle veranstalten würden aber haallo.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Ich frage mich aber, wie unabhängig so eine Kommission sein soll, wie sie Cameron jetzt vorschlägt. Denn letztendlich sitzen da auch nur Politiker drin.
Ist wie mit Untersuchungsausschüssen, das ist auch so eine Sache...


----------



## thysol (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Ich finde sowas nicht gut. Gut das morgen die letzte Ausgabe der Zeitung erscheint. Eine von diesen ueberfluessigen Boulevard Zeitungen weniger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was darf eine Zeitung oder die Medien noch, wo soll/muss man die Grenze ziehen?
> Haben alle Menschen ein Anrecht auf alle Informationen, egal welche das sind?
> Inzwischen gibt es im Fernsehen viele gestellte Doku Soaps und immer die gleichen Casting Shows. Wo wird der Trend hingehen?
> Wie "unabhängig" sind die Nachrichtenmagazine oder News Sendungen allgemein noch? Teilweise wird sehr einseitig berichtet, egal ob öffentlich rechtlich oder privat.
> Brauchen wir eine unabhängige Behörde, die sich der Problematik annimmt?



Imho brauchen wir dringend eine Reform der öffentlich rechtlichen als Maßstab. Solche und ähnliche Beispiele zeigen, dass das Grundbedürfniss Information (in einer Demokratie Bestandteil des Gesamtkonzeptes!) nicht durch Unterhaltungs-/Boulevardmedien gedeckt werden kann. Im Gegenteil, denen muss man noch entgengenarbeiten. Da sich eine klare Trennung bei den privaten Medien nicht umsetzen lässt (es ist nunmal ein kontinuirliches Spektrum) und allgemeine staatliche Zensur grundsätzlich abzulehnen ist, hilft nur ein öffentliches Gegenangebot erster Qualität.
Dieses sollte sich dann auch auf Information konzentrieren (d.h. z.B. im Falle von Fernsehsendern kein Geld für Mutantenstadl, Wetten Das oder Fußball verschwenden dürfen) und in höchster Qualität abliefern. Wie man letztere objektiv sicherstellt, wäre noch ein problematisches Thema, aber bislang gibt es weltweit afaik nicht eine Organisation, die wenigstens die technisch-finanziellen Mittel hat, um sowas zu erreichen. (Man gucke sich z.B. mal an, welche Bereiche ein ARD-Korrespondent abdecken soll. Da wird der gleiche Typ für Meldungen von Marokko bis Afghanistan vor die Kamera gezerrt)

Umgekehrt muss es deutlich empfindlichere Strafen für Leute geben, die Informationen aus Bereichen (oder auch auf Wegen) beziehen, die definitiv nicht angebracht sind. Dazu gehört z.B. eindeutig das Eindringen in die Privatsphäre von Personen (ausgenommen ggf. bei begründetem Verdacht auf Gesetzesverstöße -> investigativer Journalismus bei Firmengrößen und Politikern), insbesondere aber die Veröffentlichung von Details aus diesem.
Wenn man sich anguckt, was sich die BILD quasi im Wochentakt rausnehmen kann, ohne daran Pleite zu gehen, dann fehlt es da offensichtlich an Regelungen, um geltende Gesetze durchzusetzen. (gilt aber nicht nur für Boulevardblätter. Auch online mutiert es seit Jahren zum Sport, privates zu verbreiten)




steffen0278 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt habe ich langsam die Schnauze voll. Nur noch Krieg, Konflikte, Krisen, Skandale in den Medien. Gibts denn nichts schönes mehr zu berichten?



Willkommen in der wirklichen Welt. Die war schon unfair, bevor der Mensch angefangen hat, sie zu zerstören und eine Gesellschaftsform zur besten erklärt hat, die ausdrücklich den Konkurrenzkampf und gegenseitige Unterdrückung zur Maxime macht.




Fragile Heart schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das entbindet doch nicht die Reporter von ihrer Verantwortung! Irgendwo muss doch einfach Schluß sein und wenn die Öffentlichkeit meint sie müsse mehr sehen, dann muss der Reporter sich halt weigern ...


 
Es fällt Leuten i.d.R. schwer ihren Job und ihre Zukunft aufzugeben. Und gerade im niveaulosen Teil des journalistischen Bereichs kann nun wirklich jeder jeden ersetzen - ganz abgesehen davon, dass in den letzten Jahren reihenweise Zeitungen Pleite gehen und Redaktionen zusammengelegt werden (d.h. eine Redaktion gefeuert, die andere macht halt zwei Blätter).


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dieses sollte sich dann auch auf Information konzentrieren (d.h. z.B. im Falle von Fernsehsendern kein Geld für Mutantenstadl, Wetten Das oder Fußball verschwenden dürfen) und in höchster Qualität abliefern. Wie man letztere objektiv sicherstellt, wäre noch ein problematisches Thema, aber bislang gibt es weltweit afaik nicht eine Organisation, die wenigstens die technisch-finanziellen Mittel hat, um sowas zu erreichen. (Man gucke sich z.B. mal an, welche Bereiche ein ARD-Korrespondent abdecken soll. Da wird der gleiche Typ für Meldungen von Marokko bis Afghanistan vor die Kamera gezerrt)



Dafür gibts ja Spartenkanäle der öffentlich rechtlichen, wie eben Phönix oder den Kulturkanal oder den Infokanal oder sonst was.
Die öffentlich rechtlichen haben zwar eine Menge Geld, aber letztenlich wird auch da auf die Quten geguckt und solange die da sind, ändert sich nichts. Fußball bringt eine Menge Quote (sieht man sogar bei den Frauen), wieso also darauf verzichten? Damit kann man eine Menge Werbeeinnahmen generieren.
Ich persönlich bin ja für das Abschaffen von ARD und ZDF und einer neuen Auslegung der öffentlich rechtlichen Sache. Die BBC sendet auch gute, informative Sendungen, Fernsehserien, Krimis und Sport und kommt mit deutlich weniger Geld aus als ARD und ZDF.
Muss ich eine königliche Hochzeit auf beiden öffentlichen Kanälen sehen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Phönix und Kulturkanal haben afaik kein einziges eigenes Format (sieht man von einer gelegentlichen Bundestagssitzung ab), die Produktion liegt in Händen der klassischen Sender. Und das Quotendenken ist eben gerade das Problem:
Wie der Vergleich zwischen BILD und seriösen Zeitungen zeigt, bringen seriöse Nachrichten keine Quote - genau die sollen die öffentlich rechtlichen aber liefern.
Unterhaltung dagegen können die privaten Medien wesentlich besser und günstiger abdecken. Denn da die ÖR nur sehr wenige Werbeplätze haben, drüften sie selbst bei den Einschaltquoten eines Deutschlandspiels noch mehr Ausgaben als zusätzliche Einnahmen haben.
Imho gehört das Angebot auf ~2, maximal drei Sender zusammengestrichen. Einer sendet aktuelles, d.h. stündlich Nachrichten, dazwischen 30-45 minütige Reportagen zu aktuellen Themen, ggf. investigative Formate, am (Vor)abend sind ein paar Sendeplätze für regionale Magazine reserviert, die dann in jedem Bundesland anders besetzt werden. Vielleicht kann man unter der Woche zur Primetime noch was Brennpunkt-ähnliches zu aktuell wichtigen Themen einschieben, am Wochenende alternativ eine Wochenzusammenfassung für all diejenigen, die nur einmal die Woche Nachrichten gucken wollen. Der andere Sender widmet sich Kultur&Weiterbildung, d.h. hier laufen die klassischen Dokus, die Wissen vermitteln, über das ein mündiger Bürger verfügen sollte, dass aber zu lang für ein Nachrichtenformat ist.
Entfallen tun sämtliche Unterhaltungssendungen, Spielfilme, Serien, Shows und vollständige Sportübertragungen. Die gucke ich zwar z.T. auch ganz gerne, aber das ist einfach nichts, wo sich eine faire Grundversorgung planen lässt und Leute für Dinge abzukassieren, die sie weder brauchen noch wollen, muss nicht sein. Stattdessen wird ~1/3 des so eingesparten Budgets in eine Aufwertung des Nachrichtenangebotes investiert (das dann auch ~als Nachrichtenagentur von anderen Medien genutzt werden darf - nicht dass die Privaten wieder rummeckern, dass die ÖR auf "Staats"kosten bessere Nachrichten bringen, als das arme, arme RTL II...). Den ganzen Rest kann man meinetwegen gerne weiter produzieren, dann aber bitte werbefinanziert oder pay-TV, genau wie andere Unterhaltungsangebote auch.

/meine Meinung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Du brauchst aber einen öffentlich rechtlichen Kanal, der die Leute über 50 abdeckt, denn die gehören nicht mehr zur Werbe relevanten Gruppe, sind also für die privaten Sender uninteressant. Mich stört der Musikantensaatl oder die üblichen Volksmusiksendungen, aber ohne die meckern 25% der Bevölkerung, das kann nicht im Interesse des Staates sein.

Das Problem meiner Meinung nach ist eh, dass die Politik viel zu sehr in den Sendern involviert sind. Da werden Posten vergeben, Vetternwirtschaft betrieben und Chefredakteure oder sonst was rausgeworfen.  Hier wünsche ich mir mehr Transparenz. Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, dass Sportveranstaltungen übertragen werden, denn gerade die quotenschwachen Veranstaltungen leiden unter einer nicht Präsenz im Fernsehen und damit dem Ausbleiben von Sponsoren und Nachwuchs.
Ich muss nicht jedes Freundschaftsspiel der Fußball Nationalmannschaft sehen und keine Live Übertragung von gedopten Radfahrern oder wie Leute in ihren Autos im Kreis fahren. Nur leider bringen genau diese Dinge eben Quote.

Guck dir doch die billig Formate der Privaten an. Die laufen, die werden geguckt, obwohl das eigentlich "Unterschichtenfernsehen" ist. Und die öffentlichen scheinen dagegen zu setzen, auch mit billig Formaten, siehe Nachmittagsprogramm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Die "werberelevante Zielgruppe 18-49" wurde in Deutschland bekanntermaßen von RTL erfunden und hat mir der realen Kaufkraftverteilung, insbesondere in einer älter werdenden Gesellschaft, wenig zu tun.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Sie wurde von den Instituten erfunden, die das Kaufverhalten der Menschen untersucht haben.
Demnach wurde bekannt, dass man Menschen, die älter als 50 Jahre sind, nur noch sehr schwer beeinflussen kann, was das Kaufverhalten angeht. Ein Rentner kauft immer das gleiche, er interessiert sich nicht für Werbung und kauft keine Produkte, die stark beworben werden, ein 30 jähriger macht das.

Es gibt aber schon ein Umbruch, keine Sorge. in den öffentlich rechtlichen wird am Frühabend, also ab 17 Uhr häufig für Dinge geworben, die eher ältere Leute interessieren dürfte. Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Zielgruppe der öffentlich rechtlichen nun mal eine andere ist als die der Privaten.


Es ändert aber nichts daran, dass vor allem Jugendliche sehr stark beeinflussbar sind und inzwischen geht der Trend ja auch zu Kindern hin, denn die haben eine Kaufkraft generiert, die man so nicht für möglich gehalten hat, denn die Kinder können ihre Eltern beeinflussen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

*Update:*

Die ehemalige Chefredakteurin des Blattes "News of the World", Rebekah Brooks, wurde laut englischem Fernsehbericht im Rahmen des Abhörskandals verhaftet.
"News of the World"-Skandal - Ex-Chefredakteurin Rebekah Brooks wegen Abhöraffäre festgenommen - Politik - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## dr_breen (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Update:

1. Sir Paul Stephenson, der ranghöchste Polizist der Metropolitan Police und sein Stellvertreter John Yates haben angekündigt ihre Ämter niederzulegen.

John Yates resigns from Met police over phone-hacking scandal
Metropolitan police commissioner Sir Paul Stephenson: resignation statement

2. Der Whistleblower und Ex-NotW-Journalist Sean Hoare wurde tot in seiner Wohnung/Haus gefunden. Hoare war wegen Alkohol und Drogenmissbrauch in Behandlung. 

News of the World phone-hacking whistleblower found dead


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Sean Hoares Tod wird als natürlich angesehen.
Sean Hoare - der Tod eines Murdoch-Insiders | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Sean Hoares Tod wird als natürlich angesehen.
> Sean Hoare - der Tod eines Murdoch-Insiders | tagesschau.de



Zufälle gibt es...


----------



## riedochs (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sean Hoares Tod wird als natürlich angesehen.
> Sean Hoare - der Tod eines Murdoch-Insiders | tagesschau.de



Das klingt für mich nach Uwe Barschel.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: "News of the World" Skandal -- was dürfen Zeitungen/Medien, wo ist die Grenze?*

Tja, es gibt keine Beweise für einen nicht natürlichen Tod.

Auch dass die ehemalige Chefredakteurin verhaftet wurde, an einem Sonntag, einen Tag bevor sie vor dem Untersuchungsausschuss aussagen sollte (um zu erklären, ob sie Unterstützung von der Polizei hatte), ist schon recht verdächtigt, aber eben auch nicht schlüssig, es gibt halt keine Beweise. Jedenfalls, da sie nun verhaftet wurde, spricht sie nicht über laufende Ermittlungen und die Polizei eben auch nicht.


----------

